# NY knife nuts



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

We're going to be in NY representing Gesshin Hide makers soon in NY and wanted to know if there were any knifenuts out there interested in meeting up and checking out the knives. If you're interested, shoot me a PM or e-mail. For now, we are not disclosing the details publicly, so we can give you more info via e-mail.

Anyways, let me know.

-Jon


----------



## ecchef (Feb 1, 2012)

What's the event, Jon?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 1, 2012)

This perhaps? 
March 4-6, 2012
NYSRA's 2012 International Restaurant
and Foodservice Show of New York


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 1, 2012)

JBroida said:


> *If you're interested, shoot me a PM or e-mail. For now, we are not disclosing the details publicly, so we can give you more info via e-mail.*
> 
> Anyways, let me know.
> 
> -Jon



For some reason I think it would be best to pm or e-mail Jon for more info.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's the Javitz center show, I go every year anyway. If it's something else, count me in anyway. lol


----------



## Line cooked (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds interesting...I do the Javits show also....I would be interested if you have something about Gesshin Hide going on


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 1, 2012)

Line cooked said:


> Sounds interesting...I do the Javits show also....I would be interested if you have something about Gesshin Hide going on



So we all meet at whatever the event. I will be there as well. 

M


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be able to come down.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 2, 2012)

Good time of year for me, I'm off from work this month so I'm in.


----------



## mattrud (Feb 2, 2012)

rounding up the troops are you Jon. I got my pass, hopefully I can find time to come by. I better be seeing you and Sara either way.


----------

